# Running out of space....



## desertrat90 (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm running out of space for my models and if i keep making them at this rate I will never fit anything on my shelves and will have to stop making em.  
Does any one have the same problem?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

GOD yes!

http://www.inpayne.com/models/shelves/modelshelf.html

I'm trying to gigure out how to shuffle some furniture in my computer room to fit 2 more glass cabinets.


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

I love it! You know you could charge admission.:thumbsup:


----------



## desertrat90 (Feb 7, 2005)

yes lol. God I envy those cabinets. I only have mine on bedroom shelves. I am thinking of hanging the planes from the ceiling to make space on shelves for tanks and figures. Is this a good idea?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I'd be like a kid in the candy store. Great pix! Thanks. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## artic316 (Sep 12, 2000)

wow:dude:


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

John P said:


> GOD yes!
> 
> http://www.inpayne.com/models/shelves/modelshelf.html
> 
> i LOVE IT JP!!! Yur whole house is one GIANT 'shelf', yur wife must be very understanding for yur styrene obessive compulsive 'order', same goes for yur dog... Fox!


----------



## ClearHooter (Nov 28, 2004)

When I started I got into 1/48th. Too late to turn back now. I've got one 4'x2'x2.5 tall case three shelves deep nose to tail to fusealage. Another 4'x3'x3' four shelves almost full. I wouldn't have nearly the cramped space if I'd got into 1/72.


----------



## desertrat90 (Feb 7, 2005)

Christ, your worshop looks like my local model shop lol, it has enough kit boxes, books etc.


----------

